
Is It Too Late to Be a Writer / Entrepreneur / X at 28 / 38 / 48 Years Old? - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2016/12/too-late-writer-entrepreneur/
======
mindcrime
Without even having read TFA, I'm going to say the answer is "no".

Saying "it's never too late" is kind of cliche, but really there's a lot of
truth in that. That said, your prior choices do have _some_ bearing on what
options are open to you (path dependence) but I think for the vast majority of
people you can still be a writer, entrepreneur, whatever, pretty much whenever
you like.

That better be the case anyway, since I'm 43 and still struggling to get my
first entrepreneurial venture going full-steam.

